# Baleno Master 706 Floatinganzug zum HAMMERPREIS von 49,99€ !!! Jetzt 50% SPAREN !!!



## Angeljoe.de (3. Februar 2012)

*
Baleno Master 706 - Floatation Anzug*​*Der Baleno Master 706 **Floatation **Anzug  ist so aufgebaut, 
dass die sich im Wasser  befindliche Personen 
an der  Oberfläche hält, dank Kälteschutz wird 
 zusätzlich die Unterkühlung  verlangsamt.*

*Größe: S - XXL*




















| Angelshop | Angelblog | Angeljoe Facebook | Angeljoe Twitter | Angeljoe |

| Angelgeschäfte | Angeljoe Berlin | Angeljoe Potsdam | Angeljoe Neuruppin |

​


----------

